# Electric Dethatcher vs Pull Behind



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm wanting to buy a dethatcher asap, but can't decide if I should go with an electric dethatcher (such as the GreenWorks) or a pull-behind.

Anyone have experience with both?

I've killed about 1000 square feet with roundup (will be doing more soon), and want to rake up all the dead grass that I can to expose the dirt more.

I was thinking a pull-behind with good weight on it would help get down to the dirt even more?

Curious to everyone's experience doing this.

Thanks


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I have an Agri-Fab tow-behind tine dethatcher from Home Depot that is about 20 years old (I assume it's still like this one). It actually does a pretty good job and works like a large Groundskeeper rake like Grass Daddy uses. I was stunned by the amount of dead grass it pulled out of my lawn the first time I used it.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a new agri- fab pull behind and it works well for pulling up dead grass with 70lbs. of weight. I am also planning on using it to scarify the lawn for planting grass seed for my reno this fall.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bought a Brinly Pull Behind Dethatcher and used it on my dead grass that I wiped with Glyphosate.

Lets just say that it was pulling up that dead grass very well and left me with a lot of exposed dirt. I am actually going to aerate this evening (got a pull behind aerator too) and then go back over it again maybe with dethatcher.

The dirt is already loosened up probably 1/4" to 1/2" from the dethatcher. So I could probably put my seed out now, but want to make sure I've relieved any compaction I may have added by the repeated sweeps with the dethatcher. I used 2 blocks on back of mine. I guess I could add even more weight if I wanted.

I'm happy with the purchase for sure.

Now I can spread my seed and fertilizer (hopefully tonight) and use the dethatcher on lightest setting to get seed mixed into the dirt just a bit.


----------



## Lawndude29 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm interested also if anyone has used the greenworks electric. I pay 60 bucks twice a year to rent one so it would pay for itself the first year.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Lawndude29 said:


> I'm interested also if anyone has used the greenworks electric. I pay 60 bucks twice a year to rent one so it would pay for itself the first year.


+1 :nod: 
I'm on the fence about getting one too (maybe the Sun Joe). I raked 85% of my 5,000 Sq Ft, St Aug back yard with a metal leaf rake this spring, and man was that a pain in the arse.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a green works unit. It works great for what it is. It doesn't have the fixed blades like the other one. I actually found a Craftsman/MTD fixed blade dethatcher that I bought as an upgrade though. It's nice to not have to deal with the extension cord and the gas unit has a wider cutting area, but the greenworks was probably just as effective.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I have the greenworks and I think it does a great job. Ryan Knorr did a review on it if you haven't seen it. I was amazed what it pulled up the first time I used it. Powerful for electric and easy to use.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRcLATjbf3E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a greenworks, but if I were buying today I'd either get a real slice seeder from Craigslist or one of these: https://smile.amazon.com/VonHaus-Electric-Dethatcher-Scarifier-Collection/dp/B07BYY5LSB/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1532477677&sr=8-6&keywords=vonhaus


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I have a greenworks, but if I were buying today I'd either get a real slice seeder from Craigslist or one of these: https://smile.amazon.com/VonHaus-Electric-Dethatcher-Scarifier-Collection/dp/B07BYY5LSB/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1532477677&sr=8-6&keywords=vonhaus


That is the one I was referencing. If that had been available when I bought the greenworks, I would have gotten it instead.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I also have the Greenworks. While it feels pretty cheap and given the choice I would definitely get the VonHaus linked above instead, it actually does a pretty good job. And after 2 years and 4 uses, I haven't even broken a single tine (they give you a full set of replacements). As cheaply as you can rent a tow behind and not have to store it the rest of the time, I would get a smaller electric one all over again. You do need a heavy duty extension cord though. The normal orange ones are not rated for that many amps.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the Greenworks. I was only $100 and I thought it did $100 worth of labor. Better than buying a dethatch rake and spending all day in the heat breaking your back.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just got the Greenswork, but I got it for $40 brand new off offer up


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Why the VonHaus over the greenworks?


----------

